# angular sheen problems with touch up



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Just curious if any of you guys have run into angular sheen problems during t-up on walls. I've been using sw for years and this problem seems more common these days. Just wondering if u guys have had this problem with any of the brands of the paint y'all use.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TNpainter said:


> Just curious if any of you guys have run into angular sheen problems during t-up on walls. I've been using sw for years and this problem seems more common these days. Just wondering if u guys have had this problem with any of the brands of the paint y'all use.


If you have a long wall with a window or a slider close by that floods the wall with light, no matter what brand you use you usually will have this problem..most of the time the ho will miss it if they see it I just reroll the wall, this is just nc only


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Guess it depends on the sheen level of the paint used.

Anything eggshell and up, I usually reroll the wall unless the area of touchup is pretty small.

Sidenote: I used a glidden semigloss this past year and you could touch this stuff up no problem. It was the only semi I've ever seen that could do this. It is a pretty cheap maintenance type paint.

Maybe it's a conspiracy against us. I can see it being in the paint manufacturers interest to make paint that doesn't touch up good.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Aura eggshell touches up really well. One of the best qualities of the paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sheen, lighting, angle and place on the wall will all play a factor in this. Some paint touches up better than others but in reality often the wall needs to be repainted.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

As long as the walls already have two finish coats, I hardly ever have angular sheen issues with Benjamin Moore Paints, from SS to Aura.

Make sure you touch up with your weenie and feather it in….weenie roller that is. I’m sure everyone here already knows that.:thumbsup:


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

I do a lot of touch up work for some realtors and re-rolling is the best option. Just roll that one wall as close to the edges as possible and you are good.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I take out all the light bulbs - except one in the middle of the room - and close the blinds when the HO is reviewing my work.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

There is always some type of touch up problems which is why it actually is a slight of hand trick when touching up to a certain extent. Light is always a enemy of touch ups. Even flat paints can have problems. The temp you painted compared to the temp you touch up in will affect it also. One of the most overlooked possibilities is the fact that most people do not box their paints. Especially the ones who blow n go with paint sprayers. You can not allow the last part of the paint in the bucket to stay because more than likely thats where all the pigment has settled. Even a shaking can overlook the pigment.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

I am no expert on anything, but I do find not using a good primer when spraying always creates problems with sheen. If I use SW problock with SW paints (Promar 400) then there are no problems. I try my best of bestest to always have all holes filled and sanded prior to the problock and topcoat. There is nothing that I have found that will always work to prevent these problems. Some days you could move heaven and earth and still have troubles. It's built in to the game.


----------



## ron e (Feb 28, 2012)

best bet role again to much light is unforgiving keep the ho happy


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Aura eggshell touches up really well. One of the best qualities of the paint.


I agree. Just completed a job yesterday using Aura ES. No issues with touch-ups and there was a ton of angular light washing over the walls.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I agree. Just completed a job yesterday using Aura ES. No issues with touch-ups and there was a ton of angular light washing over the walls.


See Spot none!:whistling2:


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

HSpencer said:


> I am no expert on anything, but I do find not using a good primer when spraying always creates problems with sheen. If I use SW problock with SW paints (Promar 400) then there are no problems. I try my best of bestest to always have all holes filled and sanded prior to the problock and topcoat. There is nothing that I have found that will always work to prevent these problems. Some days you could move heaven and earth and still have troubles. It's built in to the game.


Relax, there are guys out there who never use primer, much less a second coat.:whistling2:


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Not talking AB angular light angular sheen is when the touch up color looks good straight on but from an angle the sheen looks wrong


----------



## Painter Chick (Mar 1, 2012)

I just had this problem on a project recently, too. The walls had so much dust on them because the flooring guys decided to set up there saws in each room they worked on after my paint was finished!  So maybe the walls are dirty. The best paint so far for touch up,for me anyways have been PPG and Glidden. The Glidden for me is new it really lays down, and touches up wonderfully! I only use eggshell on my walls. This project they insisted on satin, that also could be a factor.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

TNpainter said:


> Not talking AB angular light angular sheen is when the touch up color looks good straight on but from an angle the sheen looks wrong


 
Do the walls you were thouching up have one finish coat or two? If only one, then your touch ups are incresing the sheen. Some inferior paints may require more than two coats to build full sheen. BM paints require two coats to built full sheen. With BM, two coats + touch up = no problem.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TNpainter said:


> Not talking AB angular light angular sheen is when the touch up color looks good straight on but from an angle the sheen looks wrong


I think most every one knows what you're referring to. Angular light refers to any source or amount of light, whether artifical or from windows, that show sheen or texture issues when the wall is viewed from the side. Without any light, such as when the wall is in shadows, you won't see any issues. Only time you usually see issues when looking straight on are when minor wall repairs (ex. nail hole fills) haven't been primed or only have one coat. 

What I hate is going into a house and seeing these globs of spackle previous people have put on the walls to deal with small holes - the "more is better" philosophy. They don't understand that you won't notice the small amount of patch material used to properly do a repair - what will catch your eye is all the surrounding texture that been obliterated by a bad patch job.


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

I always put 2 top coats. Nc primer 2 topcoats on everything cwt. As far as repaint usually spot prime and two top coats on cwt. I've been using this system and same product cashmere for several years and it just recently became an issue from time to time on t-up I've never had problems touching up houses before walls and ceilings used to go off wo a hiychw


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> As long as the walls already have two finish coats, I hardly ever have angular sheen issues with Benjamin Moore Paints, from SS to Aura.
> 
> Make sure you touch up with your weenie and feather it in….weenie roller that is. I’m sure everyone here already knows that.:thumbsup:


That a totally different type of "flashing" issue.


----------



## Bldrpainter (Dec 23, 2020)

Tell your customers that it will disappear when they move in and put pictures on the wall to break up the light.

That is what eggshell does.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Bldrpainter said:


> Tell your customers that it will disappear when they move in and put pictures on the wall to break up the light.
> 
> That is what eggshell does.


Well, let's hope the customers were told. *Like NINE YEARS AGO when this was a live thread.*


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Bldrpainter said:


> Tell your customers that it will disappear when they move in and put pictures on the wall to break up the light.
> 
> That is what eggshell does.


Thats what SHERWIN Eggshell does. I used to think that too, until I started using other paint brands, and never had a touch up problem with any of them.


----------

